# German Meatballs Sauerbraten Style



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Let the Oktoberfest begin...German meatballs 1/2 ground beef & 1/2 sausage, 
seasoned with fresh graded nutmeg, salt/pepper,
breadcrumbs, egg, onion, piece of white bread soaked in milk...after meatballs are made
roll in breadcrumbs and chill before frying in a bit of olive oil. Fry along side of 1/2 chopped
onion... After meatballs are fried and onio is brown ...Then add about 1 1/2 cup of water, 2 Tab soy sauce, 1 Tab worcestershire sauce, 3 tab apple cider vinegar, 3 Tab light brown sugar, salt/ pepper, 3/4 cup milk...a piece of carrot and a piece of celery...simmer together for about 20 minutes...then thicken
with a slurry of cornstarch and milk...(discard carrot & celery)
Serve over speatzel with homemade red cabbage and enjoy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oktoberfest....ach I haven't heard or seen anything about it this year. New Braunfels, Tx is the closest to me, known as Wurstfest. It was canceled this year according to Google.

Your dish looks very good. I just ate but now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You've done it again. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys...It was scrumptious, you can’t go wrong with fast sauerbraten gravy.
Even when I make sauerbraten pot roast beef - I never brine the meat for days, just
sauerbraten the gravy. That’s all you need to do.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good tip. I haven't made sauerbraten in maybe 35 yrs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Good tip. I haven't made sauerbraten in maybe 35 yrs.


Probably cause it’s too much trouble :yes: ..Make a regular pot roast, or pot a london broil,
(or meatballs) and just make a fast sauerbraten gravy like the recipe that I posted above.
You’ll be hooked on this flavor. Also the addition of milk is important it creams up the gravy and makes it delicious.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

"I never brine the meat for days, just sauerbraten the gravy. That’s all you need to do."

You used "sauerbraten" as a verb. Can you explain what that means? I'm saving your recipe and will try it one of these days. Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Read all about it here..
Sauerbraten - Wikipedia 
After the meat marinates for several days, it’s made like a pot
roast and the brine is made into a gravy...I skip the meat brining 
and just add the cider vinegar, brown sugar, soy sauce, worcestershire 
sauce and milk when making my gravy...always browned onions in the 
gravy as well...


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmm, just noticed that there is no "thanks" button anymore. Oh well, thanks for the reply.


----------

